# Teaching kids the basics of slingshot shooting



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

What I describe in the video is how I show kids how to shoot... of course the same method will work for adults as well!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good points made.Keeping it simple and fun.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Bill! This will come in handy when my grandson gets a little older.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice, Bill. Starting on my grandson soon. Will be 4 in January. He's a sharp little guy! Grandpa will keep it funà


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good ideas, Bill. I am sure many of us will put your advice to good use.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Will use your pointers for my lad...hes 3 and loves his catty....

Cheers


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------

